# hobby 600 front bumper



## 114378 (Jul 14, 2008)

i have t a hobby 600 199/93 k reg turbo diesel that i am selling on when i can find corner for the front bumper or replace the whole thing it can anyone help? thanks


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

What chassis is it on? and is it a standard bumper?
Gerry


----------

